# HDTV



## diefat (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello all!
I was intending to set up a system that can play videos from my external hard-drive on the TV and also record TV programmes into the hard-drive. Any advice for what TV and components are required? Will a computer with a video capture card be necessary?

Thanks for your help!
diefat


----------

